# Street Dreams



## inzanesrt4 (Dec 13, 2004)

Street Dreams, January 15, 2005, San Mateo Exp Center

Don't let your vehicle hibernate this winter through one of the best shows 
to hit the bay area in early 2005! This is the show for those of you car show purist. It’s all about the Rides. With seeing up to 300 + cars at each event in years past it brings you some of the finest show cars for your viewing pleasure. Street Dreams has consistently drawn the attention of Clubs and Crews that would never show anywhere else. Registration along with the Ticketing is now open threw the website or at Xpress Entry.

We offer over 40 “scheduled” classes, Dj Styling of Las Vegas's Own Dj Miss Joy some of the best local and national DJ's to be spinning and of course, the ever so popular bikini contest! Why wait 'til summer to see those bikinis?? And don't forget the models and the go go dancers!

When everyone else wants to sleep you can Dream......

Don't miss The First show of the year! For More Information on the show please Visit: www.StreetDreamsShow.com 

Show Hours 12-8 pm

Registration 
$28.00 In advance
$50.00 at the door
Multi car team discounts do apply.

Tickets 
$20.00 at the door 
$15.00 with flyer

Tickets and Registration threw Xpress Entry


----------



## inzanesrt4 (Dec 13, 2004)

Ticket and Registration Open.

Everyone can register and buy there tickets on line at http://www.streetdreamsshow.com


----------



## BoOZtiN (Dec 29, 2004)

is anyone going to this?


----------



## inzanesrt4 (Dec 13, 2004)

Due to the lack of professionalism at the San Mateo Expo facility we have been forced to postpone the date of show. We have tried to come up with all other possible solutions but we were left with no other choice. We apologize for any inconveniences this may cause. During the insurance bonding we were informed the facility had failed to transfer the necessary information to both the Fire and City Police Departments. We had been working with them on this issue since August and we were shocked and dismayed to find this out. Additionally we found this to be a highly impractical business practice to wait until past the last minute to submit papers to the applicable departments. This on top of other administrative issues they were having. Due to the above reasons there was no secure way to ensure that they would receive approval from the Fire Marshal or other agencies in time to guarantee the show would be allowed to take place.



We will be refunding your registration cost and processing fees and will be notifying you of a new date within the next 7 days. We once again apologize for this mater and ask that you take it in stride.


----------

